

Flickr Gets More Photogenic With A Complete Photo Page Overhaul - aresant
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/23/new-flickr-design/

======
zacclark
1\. open webkit browser (safari or chrome) 2\. go to new photo page 3\. click
on photo 4\. look at url

Has webkit introduced a way to modify the url without adding a hash character?
As far as I was aware you could only dynamically change things past a #

